
Removing support for inline extension installation - timvdalen
https://blog.chromium.org/2018/06/improving-extension-transparency-for.html?ref=hn
======
timvdalen
I just got an email about this for my Chrome extension[1]. For me, it won't be
a really big deal since I think most people won't mind the extra redirect to
install since it won't result in an extra click.

Before: 1) Click the button on the homepage 2) Click the install button in the
popup

After: 1) Click the button on the homepage 2) Click the install button in the
Chrome Webstore window that was opened

[1]: [https://gmail-message-id-finder.co/](https://gmail-message-id-
finder.co/)

